# 動詞＋続ける＝自動詞



## kaven-ever

こんにちは。
体内のビタミンDが減り続ける。どうしてこれは減り続くではありませんか。


----------



## YangMuye

減り*出す*
減り*始める*
減り*続ける*
減り*かける*
ただし、なぜか減り*終わる*…

奥田智樹　２０１３『日本語の複合動詞研究の諸相』


----------



## frequency

減り続く、いいんじゃないかな？間違いとは言えないと思う。
ただ、減り続けるの方はpresent continuous, （It is rainingのやつ）で、減り続く、は続く・続かないのことを言ってるように聞こえるよ。
（合ってるかどうかはどうだろうｗ）


----------



## karlalou

kaven-ever said:


> 動詞＋続ける＝自動詞？
> 体内のビタミンDが減り続ける。どうしてこれは減り続くではありませんか。



検索したところ、「〜続く」となる複合動詞は「降り続く」や「鳴り続く」くらいしかないそうです。
「減り続く」も言い習わされていないだけで、文法的に誤りではないかもしれませんが、日本人として馴染みがあるのは断然、「〜が（名詞）*し続ける*」や「〜が（動詞の連用形）*続ける*」のほうです。

通常、自動詞だと「*〜が続く*」、他動詞だと「*〜が〜を続ける*」なのに、
なぜ「*〜が〜（し）続ける*」が成り立つのでしょう？

「〜を」に当たる目的語の部分がどこかその辺にあるのでしょうか？
「水が欲しい」などのように、「〜が」が目的語なのでしょうか？

あるいは進行形なのでしょうか？「続く」自体が進行中を意味しますが、進行形は進行形で別に作れます。
進行形にすると、自動詞で「ビタミンDが減り続いている」としても、まあ、自然なのですが、
他動詞にして「ビタミンDが減り続けている」とすると、このほうが模範的に感じます。

「始まる・始める」ではどうでしょう。
これも、断然、他動詞の形で「ビタミンDが減り始める」が自然で、「減り始まる」とは言わないです。同様に、「雨が降り始める」のであって「雨が降り始まる」とは言わないです。「警報が鳴り始める」であって「警報が鳴り始まる」は変わった言い方に聞こえます。

「出る・出す」はどうでしょう。
「減り出す」「降り出す」「鳴り出す」のであって、
「減り出る」「降り出る」「鳴り出る」なんて誰も言いません。

「〜（し）かかる・かける」はどうでしょう。
これはどちらでもいいような気がしますが、他動詞の形で「食料が減りかけている」「雨が降りかけている」警報や電話が「鳴りかけて止む」の方が、より模範的に感じられます。

自動詞化しているのでしょうか？
「減る」「降る」「鳴る」はもともと自動詞なので、他動詞に変えてみましょう。

「減らし続ける」「減らし始める」「減らし出す」「減らしかける」
「降らし続ける」「降らし始める」「降らし出す」「降らしかける」
「鳴らし続ける」「鳴らし始める」「鳴らし出す」「鳴らしかける」
このどれにも「〜を」と目的語が必要ですから、他動詞は他動詞のままです。

複合動詞で「〜続ける」「〜始める」「〜し出す」「〜しかける」など後に来る動詞を考えるときは、「〜することを続ける」「〜することを始める」というように考えると良いのかもしれません。こうすると、どれも論理的に他動詞ということでつじつまが合いませんか？

「降り続く」「鳴り続く」が例外的に自動詞でも成り立つのは、複合動詞で慣例的にすっかりひとつの自動詞になっているからかもしれないですね。


----------



## frequency

動詞＋続ける＝自動詞?
Kaven-ever!　続くvs続ける　は自動詞・他動詞とは関係ないぞ～
（ごめん、言葉が足りなかった：　この君の例は～～関係ないぞ～）

_私は水を飲む。_「～を」を使うのが他動詞。
_私は起きる。_これが自動詞。_私は～を起きる。_とは言わないものだよ。
なので
_減り続ける_、これは自動詞。_タバコを吸い続ける。_これはどっちだい？

_私は水を飲む_　と　_私は起きる　_って中国語ではどう言うの？比べてごらんよ

ちなみに　動詞＋続ける　 はセットになってひとつの動詞のようになる。「～を」、ができるからね。


----------



## YangMuye

frequency said:


> _私は水を飲む_　と　_私は起きる　_って中国語ではどう言うの？比べてごらんよ


中国語ではふつう「我起床＝私は床を起きる・床を離れる」というような言い回しをしますけど。


----------



## frequency

YangMuye said:


> 中国語ではふつう「我起床＝私は床を起きる」（床を離れる）というような言い方をしますけど。


じゃあしょうがないな・・
YangMuye,　じゃあ中国語の自動詞ってどんなのがあるの？


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

kaven-ever said:


> こんにちは。
> 体内のビタミンDが減り続ける。どうしてこれは減り続くではありませんか。



このスレッドには２つの質問が含まれていると思います。
まず、タイトルの
動詞＋続ける＝自動詞？
というご質問に対する回答ですが、私は自動詞になることもあれば他動詞になることもあると思います。
日本語の文法の定義では自動詞と他動詞は：
自動詞＝〈「を」＋動詞〉の形にならない動詞
他動詞＝〈「を」＋動詞〉の形になる動詞
ということらしいですから、
『体内のビタミンDが減り続ける』という文章の『減り続ける』という部分を一つの複合動詞であると考えた場合、「体内のビタミンＤを減り続ける」とは言えませんので、『減り続ける』は自動詞ということになります。
しかしながら、『実験ラットを太陽光から一切遮断して、体内のビタミンＤを*減らし続ける*と、くる病のモデルを作ることができる』とは言えますので、「減らし続ける」は他動詞であるといえると思います。
従いまして、自動詞か他動詞かを決める部位は、「し続ける」という部位ではなくて、その前の動詞の部位であろうと推定されます。

2番目のご質問の、「減り続ける」と「減り続く」の違いは、他の方がおっしゃっていたように、英語で言えば「現在進行形」と「現在形」の違いのようなものであり、「減り続ける」が進行形的なニュアンスを持つ動詞であり、「減り続く」は単なる「現在形」的ニュアンスを持つ動詞であり、その使い分けは文脈次第ということになるのでないかと思います。　
たとえば、「太陽光を遮断している国際宇宙ステーションへの滞在を続ける限り、体内ビタミンＤが*減り続く*。」（←事実無根です）
という文章などでは最後の部分は「減り続ける」でも「減り続く」と書いても全く問題なく、著者の好み次第になると思います。（それでもやはり「減り続ける」と書くほうが若干自然かもしれませんが。）


----------



## kaven-ever

なるほど、そうですか。
動詞によって複合動詞の性質を決めるということですね。
ありがとうございます。


----------



## karlalou

「続ける」が進行形というのは、ほかの動詞にあてはめることができないですから、「続ける」の持つ意味のため、そのように感じるだけだと思います。
また、「〜が続ける」「〜を続く」とは言いません。「〜が始める」「〜を始まる」とも言いません。
必ず「〜を続ける」「〜を始める」なので、これは他動詞であり、
必ず「〜が続く」「〜が始まる」なので、これは自動詞なのです。

また、日本語の格助詞「が」が目的語を導くこともあることは、辞書にも出ている通りです。

追記：「続く」に匹敵する英語の continue が他動詞のとき、to _do_ を目的語にとるのと似ていると思います。これを和訳するとき「〜（し）続ける」になります。「続ける」は他動詞で「続く」は自動詞で、複合動詞で「○○（し）続く」というのは例外的に少ないです。文学作品や特に簡潔な文にしたいときなど心得のある人でないと使えない種類のものだと思います。


----------



## kaven-ever

ありがとうございます、karlalouさん。
一問一答の解答風格に驚きました。教師であるかと思っています。


----------



## frequency

自動詞を使用した主語＋動詞の文において、たとえば
_日が昇る
髪がない_

昇るのは日であり、ないのは髪であって、これは目的語ではないよ。（主格、　一　格言①）

_猫が好きだ_
これは、この話（形容動詞）　好きだという動詞は「を」を取らない　cf. 「好む」

「が」　が目的語を導くことはないよ。（上記２例ね）
目的語は、日本語では主に格助詞「に」や「を」で示される語。
一　格言①


----------



## karlalou

話題がそれてしまいますが、
デジタル大辞泉の格助詞「が」について



> *２* 希望・好悪・能力などの対象を示す。「水―飲みたい」「紅茶―好きだ」「中国語―話せる」



とあります。*対象*というと、これ、実質、目的語のことではないですか。「おもに」以外の例ではないですか？
「中国語が話せる」の例だと「中国語を話せる」とも言います。「水を飲みたい」でも構わないと思います。

目的語ではないとなると、どうとらえるのでしょう？たとえば「彼は中国語が話せる」と言います。


----------



## YangMuye

frequency said:


> じゃあ中国語の自動詞ってどんなのがあるの


中国語に自動詞・他動詞という概念はないと思います。
主語と目的語の関係は語順によって決まります。動詞の前に来るのが主語で、後ろに来るのが目的語、という簡単な規則があります。
例えば、「ものを言う」は「説話」、「いいたいことが言えた」は「話説出来了」と表現します。目的語を動詞の前に移動させることで日本語の自動詞に似たような表現を作ることができます。
しかし、中国語では、主語と目的語の両方とも、文の成り立つために不可欠なものではありません。
例えば、挙げられた「日が昇る」と「髪がない」の例も、中国語でいうと、「出太陽」「没頭髪」と、いずれも他動詞のような表現になっています。説明できないことが多いです。



karlalou said:


> 「中国語が話せる」の例だと「中国語を話せる」とも言います。「水を飲みたい」でも構わないと思います。
> 
> 目的語ではないとなると、どうとらえるのでしょう？たとえば「彼は中国語が話せる」と言います。


「中国語が話せますか」「紅茶が好きですか」と聞くより、文脈によっては「中国語は(/を)話せますか」「紅茶は好きですか」という聞き方のほうが自然に聞こえることがあると聞いたので、対象を示すとはいえ、「中国語が」は文法的性質としては目的語よりも主語に近いものだと思います。
この「対象」を表す「が」と「を」の文法的な違いは、次の文を比べればわかります。
　　彼氏はいますか
　　彼氏がいますか
　　家族は好きですか
　　家族を愛していますか
　？家族は愛していますか
　　あなたは人生の目標を持ってますか
　？あなたは人生の目標は持ってますか
　　あなたに人生の目標はありますか
　　あなたには人生の目標がありますか

「を」を「は」に変えると大きな違いが出ます。


----------



## frequency

YangMuye said:


> 中国語に自動詞・他動詞という概念はあないと思います。例えば、挙げられた「日が昇る」と「髪がない」の例も、中国語でいうと、「出太陽」「没頭髪」と、いずれも他動詞のような表現になっています。説明できないことが多いです。


らしいね。あとからぐぐって知った！ごめんよ！




YangMuye said:


> 「中国語が話せますか」「紅茶が好きですか」と聞くより、文脈によっては「中国語は(/を)話せますか」「紅茶は好きですか」という聞き方のほうが自然に聞こえることがあると聞いたので、対象を示すとはいえ、「中国語が」は文法的性質としては目的語よりも主語に近いものだと思います。


ああ～君にはかなわない=3


----------



## frequency

いい機会だからちょっと自・他動詞の話をするよ。

_日が昇る。_
自己完結だね。
_日が街を照らす。_
日が照らす、この行動をする時に巻き込まれるものがある。これが目的語と呼ばれるものだよ。街だね。
これが「を」を使って表される。これが他動詞。 だからそれぞれ自動詞・他動詞と呼ばれるゆえんだよ。

_猫が好きだ、紅茶が好きだ_
「希望・能力・好悪などの対象になるものを表す。」ので上とちょっと違う。でも、「ブツをトル」という意味では同じだね。
動詞の種類が違うから区別されてるんだと思う。（ごめん、これについてはそんなに詳しくない）
でも、まああんまり気にしないでいい

_ビタミンDが減り続ける・ビタミンDが減り続く_
ビタミンDが勝手にやってる。だから「を」を取らない。自動詞だね。
このkaven-everの例においては、_く_　と　_ける_　の違いだけだよ。で、_減り続く_　は文法的にOKで、間違いじゃないんだよ。


_The sun rises._
This is self-completion (intransitive).
_The sun illuminates the town._
When the sun illuminates, there's something involved in. That's the town (Object), (transitive).
They are so-called 自動詞・他動詞 in Japanese.

猫が好きだ、紅茶が好きだ
「希望・能力・好悪などの対象になるものを表す。」
So they're defined as a bit different thing, but the same in terms of 'taking something'. This is because, I guess, the verb types are different. (But sorry I'm not familiar with this topic very much.)
But you need not be mindful _too_ much.

_Vitamin D keeps on decreasing. 
(Compare: Nicotine keeps on decreasing vitamin D.)_
This is intransitive, because it doesn't take an object in this case, and the differences in this case are く and ける.  The use of く　and ける is grammatically okay.


----------



## karlalou

格助詞のある日本語の場合は語順はかなり自由で、
「これからです、私は。」
「やります、私が。」
と、主語を文末に置くことも可能です。

「彼は話せます、中国語が。」
「中国語が話せます、彼は。」
としても、文中の役割りに変化はありません。


辞書が例としてあげている「中国語が話せる」は、誰が「話せる」のかが分からなければ、まだ文として成り立っていません。文脈から分かるのでもなければ、「彼は中国語が話せる」と主語をつけて初めて文が成り立ちますが、ここで「彼は中国語を話せる」としても意味はまったく変わりません。


----------



## frequency

それは順序の問題だけであり
_私はｘｘについてはこれからです_、
_私がｘｘをやります_、において省略が見られるだけであって何の関係もありません

次も同様
_彼は中国語が話せます。_
「希望・能力・好悪などの対象になるものを表す。」
中国語が→能力の対象だね。

_彼は中国語を話す。_
これは説明したとおり。

_彼は中国語＿話せる_
において、話せるという言葉が　が　を取るだけじゃないかな（対象になるものを表すんだから）。
とにかく「他動詞＋～を」である、「～を話す」の枠組みからは離れてるよ


----------



## karlalou

keep on もこれだけなら確かに自動詞ですが、後ろに名詞や名詞相当語句がつけばとたんに他動詞になります。keep on reducing と言えば、keep は他動詞なのです。

ウィキペディアの解説も「*おもに*」「を」や「に」と言っているのは、ほかにも例があると言っているのです。
「彼は〜が話せる[できる、好きだ、欲しい、したい、]」いくらでも例はあります。
ここで「〜が」の文中の役割りは、動詞の「対象」ですから、まぎれもなく、主語でも補語でもなく、目的語です。

「彼は〜が話せる、好きだ」などの文は、基本的な文ですから、日本語の学習者は比較的早いうちに習うんではないでしょうか？ここで、文中の役割りはありませんとか、よく分からないけど主語のようなものと教えるんでしょうか？「話せる」という動詞は「〜が」を目的語にとる、と学ぶ方がよほど論理的で明快で分かりやすいでしょう。

文法という形が先にきてしまっては本末転倒です。
文法は実際の使われ方を分析した、言ってみれば、理屈づけです。
「〜が」が目的語になることは、このように、決してなくはないです。
「〜（し）続く」は非常にまれに限られた人によって使われるのみで、「〜（し）*続ける*」のほうが日本人の誰もの頭にもこびりついてる言い方です。どうしてそうなったのか不思議ですが、「〜することを続ける」と解釈すれば、なるほどと理解しやすいです。たまたま既出だったほかの動詞でも試してみたところ、「始まる」を複合動詞にする場合も、断然「〜し始める」と他動詞を使うことが分かりました。「出る」にいたっては、複合動詞にするには必ず他動詞でないと成り立たず、自動詞だと「雨が降り出る」などと、明らかに誰も言わない言葉になってしまうことが分かりました。

「降り続く」「鳴り続く」はそう言われてみれば、聞き覚えがあるけれど、普段は言いません。まれに「雪は降り続く」などと聞けば、詩や歌の一節かのように聞こえます。「続く」は日本人なら肌身に染みて「〜を続く」とは決して言わないと分かるはずで、ということは「続く」は自動詞です。「〜することを続ける」と同じ調子で「降り続く」の「降り」を体言化すると「雪は降ることが続く」と妙なことになってしまうので、これは「降り続く」でひとつの自動詞扱いをしているのだろうと、先に述べさせていただきました。このような臨機応変な理屈づけをうさん臭く思われる方もいるのかもしれませんが、英語の文法書でよくやっていることに習いました。文法は実際に通用している使われ方に従うしかないのですから、仕方ないことです。

私も日本語の動詞がこれほど自動詞、他動詞の区別をはっきり持っていると気づいたのはこの質問について考えていて初めてのことですが、決してそういう動詞ばかりというわけではなく、このスレッドで既出の動詞を扱ったところ、たまたまみな同じ性質の動詞でしたが、同じ形で自動詞にも他動詞にもなる「食べる」「読む」などの動詞もいくらでもあることを、日本語の学習者のみなさんへの注意書きとして添えておきたいと思います。


----------



## karlalou

> デジタル大辞泉：
> を：１　動作・作用の目標・対象を表す。
> に：６　動作・作用の行われる対象・相手を表す。
> が：２　希望・好悪・能力などの対象を示す。
> 
> ウィキペディア：
> 目的語：日本語ではおもに格助詞「を」や「に」で示される。



実際のところ、こういう記述になっています。


----------



## frequency

karlalou said:


> keep on reducing と言えば、keep は他動詞なのです。


違います。なぜ間違いなのか述べてください。



karlalou said:


> 同じ形で自動詞にも他動詞にもなる「食べる」「読む」などの動詞


違います。同様に述べてください。


----------



## frequency

karlalou said:


> が：２　希望・好悪・能力などの対象を示す。


 そうです、お話したとおりこの用法です。なぜですか？


----------



## karlalou

frequency said:


> 違います。なぜ間違いなのか述べてください。


書きました通り、reducing と目的語をとればとたんに他動詞になるからです。


> 違います。同様に述べてください。


「食べる」は「私は〜を食べる」とも「私は食べる」とも言いますので、自動詞にも他動詞にもなります。
「読む」は「私は〜を読む」とも「私は読む」とも言いますので、自動詞にも他動詞にもなります。

どう違うのかご説明ください。


----------



## karlalou

frequency said:


> そうです、お話したとおりこの用法です。なぜですか？


仰る意味がよく分かりませんが、

「を」と「に」が目的語を示すことになるなら「が」も同じことですという私の見解を裏づける辞書からの引用をしたまでです。

デジタル大辞泉の「目的語」の説明となると「現代語では、一般に格助詞「を」を伴う」という説明に留まっています。

追記：引用しましたように、格助詞「を」の項でも目的語という言葉ではなく「対象」という言葉で言い表しています。「に」と「が」も同様に「対象」の言葉で説明されている語義があります。ウィキペディアの記事の「おもに「を」や「に」」という表現で「に」は理解されましたが、「おもに」というところから、ほかにもあることを言ってますし、

「〜が」も目的語を示すことがあるのを否定される理由はありません。

「を」は目的語の専門だとして、「に」や「が」の数ある用途のなかにも目的語を示す用途があるということですね。


----------



## frequency

karlalou said:


> が：２　希望・好悪・能力などの対象を示す。


こっちの質問の方が簡単だから、先に済ませます。

_紅茶が好きだ。
彼は中国語が話せる。_

これにおいて、
が：２　希望・好悪・能力などの対象を示す。
です。なぜですか？



> デジタル大辞泉の「目的語」の説明となると「現代語では、一般に格助詞「を」を伴う」という説明に留まっています。
> 「に」や「が」の数ある用途のなかにも目的語を示す用途があるということですね。


矛盾しています。


----------



## karlalou

どうぞ、ごゆっくりお考えください。


----------



## frequency

お答えください。



karlalou said:


> デジタル大辞泉の「目的語」の説明となると「現代語では、一般に格助詞「を」を伴う」という説明に留まっています。
> 「〜が」も目的語を示すことがあるのを否定される理由はありません。
> 「を」は目的語の専門だとして、「に」や「が」の数ある用途のなかにも目的語を示す用途があるということですね。


 
これはデジタル大辞泉の定義を翻す新説なので、彼らに確認してもらった方が良いでしょう。彼らもプロなので喜ぶと思います。問い合わせのメールをしますから、返信があり次第ポストしましょう！


----------



## karlalou

具体的に何がお分かりにならないのか、どこがどう矛盾しているというのか言っていただかないと、私はそのあたりを推測したり、同じことを繰り返し言うことになります。

リンクしたページをご覧になっていただければ、間違いなくそこからの引用をしていることが分かります。

デジタル大辞泉の「目的語」の項で、現代語については「一般に格助詞「を」を伴う」という説明に留め、「に」や「が」については触れていませんが、「を」を含むそれぞれの格助詞の項でも、特に「目的語」という言葉は使わずに「対象」という言葉で説明されてあります。

ここで、frequencyさんも引用されていたウィキペディアの記事では「目的語は、日本語では主に格助詞「に」や「を」で示される語」となっています。



> デジタル大辞泉：
> を：１　動作・作用の目標・対象を表す。
> に：６　動作・作用の行われる対象・相手を表す。
> が：２　希望・好悪・能力などの対象を示す。





frequency said:


> 「が」　が目的語を導くことはないよ。



どうして「が」も目的語を導くことがあることを否定されなければいけないのですか？訂正：この質問に同じ答えをいただきたいわけではありませんから、「が」も目的語を導くことがあることを否定される理由はありませんとの繰り返しに訂正します。

追記：逐一のリンクは省かせていただきます。必要でしたらこのスレッドを遡っていただければ、先にリンクしたものがあります。

デジタル大辞泉の編纂者に問い合わせていただければ、専門家のお話が聞けて素晴らしいですね。お世話になります。どうぞ、よろしくお願いします。


----------



## frequency

主格：が
目的格：に、を

この枠組みに、目的格として　が　が入っていない・入れてくれてない、というのがポイント

かいつまんで話すけど、
を　の代わりに現代では　が　が使われているというのも事実。
彼は中国語を話せる→彼は中国語が話せる。だね。この観点から見ると、を　のように目的語を示していると確かに言うことができる。

ただ、もう一つ論理があるんだ。これは、YangMuyeが言ってたことと関係するよ
この論理であれば、紅茶を好きだ。がダメで　紅茶が好きだ、がOKな理由が成り立つ

その論理は、正直むずかしいからまあいいかな・・と思ってる

ちなみに回答はあっと驚く
_助詞を含む、文法に関連する執筆者が、病気療養中のため、連絡を控えている状況です。ご高齢であるため、この分野を担当する新しい先生を探すことになるかもしれません。
誠に申し訳ありませんが、現段階で、ご質問に回答できる目処が立ちません。_
でした。


----------



## karlalou

> （デジタル大辞泉）
> 主格：現代日本語ではふつう、助詞「が」が主格を示すのに用いられる。
> 目的格：  文中で、ある語句が動詞の目的語であることを示す格。賓格。


なるほど、興味深いです。
矛盾は…、特にないように思います。


----------



## frequency

karlalou said:


> 矛盾は…、特にないように思います。


もっと説明がいるね。難しいよ。

「が」　が　「を」　の代わりに使われているというのは、もう既成事実であってしょうがない。
もうひとつの論理とは、例えば、
「_好きだ　_という命題に対する主体は　_紅茶が_、である。」というもので、これがYangMuyeが言ってたことなんだ。
もうこれは、理解というよりそういう定義だよ。

_目的格__： 文中で、ある語句が動詞の目的語であることを示す格。賓格。_


> 主格：が
> 目的格：に、を。


だからこの定義には入ってないでしょ？wiki参照

たとえば、
_日が昇る
花が咲く_
（主格　が　のグループ）

_中国語が話せる
コーヒーが飲みたい_
（を　の代わりのグループ・目的格的働き）

仮にこの２つ両方の働きを認めてしまうと、「が」という主格を担う重要な助詞は、２つの重要な働きを持つことになり、どえらいことになるわけ。
たとえば、「君が好きな人」、これ下のグループにあてはめれば？上なら？どっちかわからないね。こういうことが起きてしまう。コミュニケーションが難しくなる。
もう、「が」には主格オンリーであってくれた方が楽なんだよ、荒く言えば。

さらに、よくありがちな間違い？_彼は中国語が話せる　_においては、
は、って主格とするか主格補語というのにするかもまた議論で
は　を主格とするなら、これは主格が２つ発生してることになるね。これもまたまずい。
これは、「彼については、話せる（命題）中国語が（主体）」　となります。

また　が、と話す vs 話せる と時制の関係とか、またこれも関係してきて面白いんだよ。まあ、でもこれはいいかな・・


----------



## frequency

あ、Do you all have any questions? Post us


----------



## YangMuye

「現代語では、一般に格助詞「を」を伴う」と初めて読んだとき、「古文では格助詞を伴わない」とのことかと思いました。



frequency said:


> 「が」　が　「を」　の代わりに使われているというのは、もう既成事実であってしょうがない。


むしろその逆ではないかと思います。

日本語では動作主の意思によらないことに自動詞や物を主語にする表現を使うのが普通です。例えば、

感情表現：
　腹が立つ
　気がすまない
可能表現：
　納得がいかない
　見当がつかない
　目が開かない
　体が動かない
結果表現：
　準備ができた
　物事がうまくいった
　言葉が伝わった
　勉強になった
知覚表現：
　物が目にかかる
　気がつく
　目が覚める
自発（正確には誘発？）表現：
　歌詞が泣ける
　セリフが笑わせる
受身表現：
　知れた事
　人に見つかった
　世話になった

勝手に分類してみましたが、はっきりした境界線もとくに感じません。
中国語にするとき、話し手の気持ちによって、さまざまな表現を使います。


----------



## karlalou

frequency said:


> 「_好きだ　_という命題に対する主体は　_紅茶が_、である。」というもので、これがYangMuyeが言ってたことなんだ。
> もうこれは、理解というよりそういう定義だよ。


「紅茶が好きだ」に関しては、主語を特に言わない場合は話者が主語なのであって「私は紅茶が好きだ」。主語が違う場合は「君は紅茶が好きだ」と言います。「彼は紅茶が好きだから、用意しておいて」と言います。



> 主格：が
> 目的格：に、を。
> だからこの定義には入ってないでしょ？wiki参照


どこに主格は「が」だけで目的格は「に、を」だけ、という説明があるのですか？
ウィキペディアに「目的格」の項は見当たりませんでした。目的格で検索すると例の「目的語」のページへ行かされました。
デジタル大辞泉も、ウィキペディアも、主格助詞、目的格助詞は「が」のみ、「を、に」のみなどとは言っていません。どのページでも代表的にはこれだとしてもほかにもあるという表現をしています。



> 仮にこの２つ両方の働きを認めてしまうと、「が」という主格を担う重要な助詞は、２つの重要な働きを持つことになり、どえらいことになるわけ。


別にどえらいことでもなんでもないです。実際にそういう使われ方をしているのですから認めるしかありません。
英語でも１つの単語が同じ形で複数の品詞を持つのはごく普通のことです。



> たとえば、「君が好きな人」、これ下のグループにあてはめれば？上なら？どっちかわからないね。こういうことが起きてしまう。コミュニケーションが難しくなる。


文脈も知らず、文として成り立っていない一部から、すべてを判断できるようなことはあまり考えられないですし、必要もないことです。


----------



## frequency

はあ、またか。

_主格__：現代日本語ではふつう、助詞「が」が主格を示すのに用いられる。_
貼ったの自分でしょ？

は　は主格ではない
（副助詞、一部に係助詞とする立場もある）主題を示す。文が何について（のみ）語っているかを示す。
主格補語の　は　に関しては　wiki

よって、
彼は紅茶が好きだから、用意しておいて」　において、
好き の主格が　彼　ではない
（私は中学生です。なんて場合は難しいね。）

目的語でした（に、を）　wiki

_英語でも１つの単語が同じ形で複数の品詞を持つのはごく普通のことです。_
品詞とは、動詞・名詞・形容詞・・のことです。　全く関係ないです。
私は格の話をしています。
I drink water: _代_名詞・動詞・名詞　　　（失礼しました）
I (主格) drink (transitive verb) water (目的格)
これはあなた完全に履き違えてますよ。馬脚を現したね。

彼は中国語が話す。など、こういう乱用を防ぐ必要があり、だから辞書があり、定義があります。

_文脈も知らず、文として成り立っていない一部から、すべてを判断できるようなことはあまり考えられないですし、必要もないことです。_

サンプルは文である必要はありません。ちょっと今出ないけど、君の好きな英語で文章じゃないサンプル集を探してきてあげるよ
それに、別に「君が好きな人」を元に文章を作ればいいだけです。　「君が好きな人は誰ですか？」　

最後に、命題に対して主体であるの解説


----------



## karlalou

YangMuye said:


> 「現代語では、一般に格助詞「を」を伴う」と初めて読んだとき、「古文では格助詞を伴わない」とのことかと思いました。


今回、私がリンクをしたものを指しているのでしたら、すでにウィキペディアの「目的語」の「おもに「に」や「を」」という説明が紹介された後でしたが、

検索したところ、日本人向けの国語の文法は、今でも古い橋本文法というものに基づいているそうで、改善もあまり進んでいないということで、混乱を引き起こしているようです。辞書の説明に「目的語」という言葉が使われないのも、そのせいかもしれません。
外国人向けには橋本文法は使われていないそうです。おそらく、「目的語」は外国人向けの日本語教育で使われるようになってきたのではないかと思うのですが、違うでしょうか？

この橋本文法に「目的語」という概念はなく「*修飾語*」の扱いになっているそうです。先生によっては「〜は〜が〜だ」のような文は、主語が二つある文だと教えるそうで、生徒が「目的語」ではないのですかと質問すると「日本語に目的語はない」と言うだけで、扱っている文法体系で概念の違いがあることを言わない（知らない？）教師もいるようです（２年前の質疑応答記事）。

日本語の学習者のかたには、（橋本文法や“学校文法”ではない）外国人向けの文法書の利用をお薦めします。



> ＞「が」　が　「を」　の代わりに使われているというのは、もう既成事実であってしょうがない。
> むしろその逆ではないかと思います。


私も「〜は〜が好きだ」のほうが「〜は〜を好きだ」というより断然、自然だと思います。「〜は〜ができる」の「が」は「を」になりません。

「腹が立つ」「気がすまない」「納得がいかない」「見当がつかない」「準備ができた」
「気がつく」「目が覚める」…

日本の決まり文句の数々、主語が＋自動詞の形のものも、いろいろとあるものですね。
主格としての「が」については、また話題がそれてしまいますから、別スレッドがよいと思います。

辞書のどこかに「日本語は主語を必要としない」というようなことも書いてありましたが、これも形の上で必ずしも要求されないということで、動作主がないわけではなくて、言わなくても分かる主語はぬかすということなのですが、実際のところ、言うべき主語も言わない人が多くて会話の成り立たないことが多いのは、よく嘆かれている日本の一面です。


----------

